# The shift hit the fan this morning !



## mmcmdl (Mar 18, 2021)

I'll find out Friday morning if I'm retired or on a contractural agreement or just plain unemployed . Either way , I'm going forward .


----------



## jbobb1 (Mar 18, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Either way , I'm going forward .


     ^^^^ 
This is how you succeed folks! Good luck!


----------



## projectnut (Mar 18, 2021)

If you're "retired" ask for a lump sum payout of your benefits including 401K, pension, any unused vacation and sick leave time, etc., etc.  If you're now a "contractor" ask for a pay rate that includes the amount normally paid in benefits like life and health insurance, sick days and vacation days, and the copay for Social Security.

After I was bought out the company offered nearly double the amount I was being paid to come back as a contractor.  It sounded good on the surface, but they wanted me to do things like shut down production facilities and move production lines from one plant to another prior to shutting down the plant the lines were removed from.

The money was good, but the jobs sucked.  I spent more than 20 years trying to get the people in the production facilities to trust me, I wasn't going to undo that for a couple bucks.  They bugged me to take the job for over 6 months, each time with more pay and incentives.  I passed on the offers and don't regret it for a minute.


----------



## rabler (Mar 18, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I'll find out Friday morning if I'm retired or on a contractural agreement or just plain unemployed . Either way , I'm going forward .


Ouch, sorry to hear, but you have the right attitude.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 18, 2021)

It took me a long time to realize that I was unintentionally retired instead of unemployed. When you own(ed) the business, it can be a little hard to sort.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Mar 18, 2021)

The best thing that has happened to me was when the plant shut down and I went on my own. No more rotating night shift . In the long run the income was also way better. You have the right attitude to move forward.  Someone with skills will always find good income.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## DiscoDan (Mar 18, 2021)

But the good news is that if you are retired you can come to the Tuckahoe show in July!


----------



## westerner (Mar 18, 2021)

As long as you have something to get outta bed for, retirement is highly recommended!
I think a guy like you wont have a problem with that, eh?


----------



## fixit (Mar 19, 2021)

After 33 years of verbal and physical abuse, being on call 24/7/365 working the last 5 years without one day off, yes without one day off, I was diagnosed with CFS by the company doctor. I was put on massive amounts of drugs that didn't do anything. In a brief sane moment, I committed to early retirement, sold everything I owned moved from NJ to Fla, Built an 800 sq shop on my newly purchased 2 acres, started a business, and 21 years later I am living,  happier ever after. I closed the business about 5 years ago but still keep busy in the shop, Just enjoyed my 79th birthday yesterday.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 19, 2021)

If you retire you could buy and sell tools on here you could be the tooling dealer you could make the big bucks


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 19, 2021)

here’s a video for you


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 20, 2021)

I just had a discussion with Aukai and he knows the details . I just let everyone know that I'm not the nightshift baby sitter any longer . If your employees don't want to work , don't come asking me why , because I don't give a rat's ash why . I'm a mechanic , a machinist , a toolmaker . I'm not a supervisor and I sure as he!! don't want to be one here . I'll fix your machines , period . I've had quite enough of your crazy shifts , holidays , weekends to listen to the BS .


----------



## Aukai (Mar 20, 2021)

Someone in charge needs to get their s h ! t together


----------

